# Nova Comet II - older model???



## Drcal (Jun 3, 2014)

I had the opportunity to buy a Nova Comet II Midi Lathe.  The lathe itself is *BRAND NEW* in a sealed box but it is not the newest model.   It is the 46000 and not the 46300.  

I bought it because it  the price was GREAT!  I still have not removed it from the box because after reading reviews, I am having second thoughts.  Many complain of loud noise when the lathe is running and of weak power when turning thick spindles.  

I want it as a dedicated lathe  that I can sit at so I will put it on a custom short stand.  I want it mostly for peppermills which means I would be turning from a 3 inch spindle blank.  It has a 3/4 HP motor.


The only visible differences between the older and newer models are :

a different motor cover
different on/off switches
a little sturdier cover for belt pulley housing
Should I spring for over $250 more and buy the newer model?
Should I forget Nova and pay even bigger bucks for something else?
*Does anyone have the older Nova Comet 46000???*
(I do have a perfectly good Delta midi that I am keeping for stand up turning.  This would be my second lathe and I don't want to spend a fortune.)
I have been looking for a used small lathe in the Tampa area for over a year--no luck.
Carmen


----------



## longbeard (Jun 3, 2014)

I would. i've had mine for about 3 months now and love it. The instructions tell you to let it run before use to break in the motor.




Harry


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jun 4, 2014)

I used mine for a few years and it was great. I did let mine run to break in as the instructions said. I do seem to remember that there was some trouble with the first ones that came out but I am not sure what that was..


----------



## Fibonacci (Jun 9, 2014)

I bought the new one (46300) in Feb.  

After 3 sets of replacement motors and one full replacement lathe, I called them this morning and am getting a refund under threat of a lawsuit.  A lot of people have good things to say about them, but with a 4 week turnaround time on parts and getting shipped one that was obviously DOA before I even took it out of the box, I decided I was done screwing around with it.

I am trying to decide whether to spend more to upgrade to a Jet or spend less and get one from Harbor Freight that I know will have issues.  Either way, I won't be returning to Teknatool for powered things.

That said, I absolutely loved the G3 chuck.  I had used the Penn State Utility Chuck and the Barracuda before and the G3 just blew both of them away.  I would buy another chuck from them in a heartbeat.


----------



## preacherman (Jun 10, 2014)

I have the older version. I also found it used and hardly used at that. The guy I bought mine from said he only turned on pen with it. It was then placed back in the box. I have had no problems from the lathe. If I were looking for another one a nova comet would be at the top of my list.

As far as power goes I have never had any problems as I mostly turn pens. I am currently working on a vase that is max capacity for the lathe. It does seem to struggle just a little bit with so much weight. But this vase is 9 inches in diameter and 13 inches tall made from maple and cherry. I think this piece would be a load for any lathe in this category. One reason I am making this vase is to test the limits of this lathe. So far I am extremely pleased.

If you got a good deal on the lathe I would keep
It and enjoy it. I see no need in being concerned about the few negative reviews.


----------



## TDE (Jun 10, 2014)

I have the older version also. I did have a problem with mine surging in speed. They sent me a new motor and speed control and it was damaged in transit. They sent me another motor and speed control and it surged as soon as I turned it on. The third set then has worked well for about three months so far. My lathe was 11 months old when I had my first trouble with it. I hope this one doesn't work for 11 months then mess up also. I like everything about the lathe except the tailstock has to be tightened like a bolt instead of a camlock like most have. If I got one at a bargain I would sure use it. Good luck. Ted


----------

